

Ask HN: Favorite talks on 2012? - nir

Since most of us have some spare time now, could be interested to watch a few. Any recommendations for online-accessible talks?<p>Mine is: JavaScript is the New Punk Rock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN8Eg1K9xjE
======
nir
clickable: JavaScript is the New Punk Rock
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN8Eg1K9xjE>

